# Specialized or Giant



## aqaleigh (8 Mar 2009)

A mate of mine is looking to buy a good allrounder and is torn between the Specialized globe vienna 3 & Giant r2 or crs3 city

Which do you feel is the better brand / bike for commuting and touring on road?


----------



## Muddyfox (9 Mar 2009)

I'm looking at the Specialized Globe Vienna 3(disc) as well .. i currently ride a Giant Terrago (Disc) with slick tyres and a rack but i want something with 700c wheels as i dont do any off roading now 

I just potter around the lanes on long days out .. so easier rolling for less effort seems like the way forward 

Simon


----------



## Muddyfox (10 Mar 2009)

Whilst we're on this subject ... Would anyone here pay the extra £100 to have the Avid BB 5 mechanical disc brakes over the rim brakes ?

I've just had another look at the specs for the Globe Vienna range and i'm starting to wonder if i really need to buy the top end model ? i suppose im looking at the disc model because my Giant has hydraulic disc's so thats what im used to ?

Globe Vienna 2 = £293.57

Globe Vienna 3 = £342.50 and you get

*Upgrades from Specialized Globe Vienna 2*

Aluminium fork blades and steerer. 
Shimano Rapidfire gear shifters and Alivio rear mech for even more positive 24-speed gear shifts. 
Specialized double wall rims make for a stronger pair of wheels. 

Globe Vienna 3 Disc = £440.38 and you get 

*Upgrades from Specialized Globe Vienna 3*

Avid BB5 mechanical disc brakes. 

Globe Vienna 4 = £489.31 and you get 

*Upgrades from Specialized Globe Vienna 3*

Shimano Nexus 8 hub gears. 
Avid SD3 V-brakes. 

This cycling lark is'nt as straight forward as you think is it ?

Simon


----------



## aqaleigh (10 Mar 2009)

Jakes Dad said:


> Whilst we're on this subject ... Would anyone here pay the extra £100 to have the Avid BB 5 mechanical disc brakes over the rim brakes ?
> 
> I've just had another look at the specs for the Globe Vienna range and i'm starting to wonder if i really need to buy the top end model ? i suppose im looking at the disc model because my Giant has hydraulic disc's so thats what im used to ?
> 
> ...



spoken to a couple of local bike shops and they both said don't bother with the disc version and save £100 - aswell as the discs the rims are eyelitted on this version but still not worth the money 
some research generally on the net has also backed up staying away from mechanical disc operated brakes
the vienna 3 has improved components in many areas compared to the vienna 2


----------



## willem (11 Mar 2009)

These are quite minimally specced bikes, so wasting budget on something like disc brakes is not very smart. Discs are a good idea for playing in the mud, but fiddly for commuting and touring. At this price level, Shimano Deore V brakes are money well spent. They really brake very well, and cost little. Extra money is better spent elsewhere.
Willem


----------



## MadoneRider1991 (11 Mar 2009)

Giant R2 is a good stable bike to ride


----------



## Orintex (12 Mar 2009)

Has your mate tried them both? I had _exactly_ the same dilemma - and eventually convinced myself to go for the CRS3. Then I went to McConvey's and tried them both. They're two very different bikes to ride, and the vienna's riding position suited me much much better.


----------



## Muddyfox (12 Mar 2009)

willem said:


> These are quite minimally specced bikes, so wasting budget on something like disc brakes is not very smart.




So the Vienna 3 would be the way to go and upgrade to a better spec as things wear out then ?

How much of a difference would the aluminium fork blades and steerer make over the steel one's on the Vienna 2 ?

Simon


----------



## aqaleigh (13 Mar 2009)

Orintex said:


> Has your mate tried them both? I had _exactly_ the same dilemma - and eventually convinced myself to go for the CRS3. Then I went to McConvey's and tried them both. They're two very different bikes to ride, and the vienna's riding position suited me much much better.




riding both on monday - i'll let you know the outcome


----------

